# Betta's



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone got any unusual colurs etc?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mines Turquoisey and purple is. Nothing special as its my 1st one but I really want one more this colour--->


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Had a few: victory:

Purple Butterfly Halfmoon









Copper Super delta









Pink Dragon Feathertail









Red Dragon Feathertail









Pink Butterfly Rose tail


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

And a few females


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

What do you guys house your betta's in?

Im looking at getting more but running outta space.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> What do you guys house your betta's in?
> 
> Im looking at getting more but running outta space.


The males are/were all housed alone in tanks of at least 3 gallons with heaters and filters. Some of the tanks were individual tanks, others were larger tanks divided up.
The females, where possible, were in a larger tank together but there were some that wouldn't share. In these cases they were housed like the males.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Can isee pictures of your tank set ups?

How do you manage to take pics? mines always come out blurry lol


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> Can isee pictures of your tank set ups?
> 
> How do you manage to take pics? mines always come out blurry lol


I'll try and dig some tank picks out.

More photos come out bad than good lol


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Found a few pics......

6 gallon single male









7 gallon divided









18 gallon female tank









16 gallon single male with Corys









Divided - 3 gallons per section


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

And the spawning tanks (bottom of pic) with jars above for very young males


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent pics Andy :2thumb:

Your big divided tank is exactly what I want to do! Looks brilliant, and is interesting I think. Quick questions though, did you seal the dividers in or can they be wedged in if the correct size? And do you use one filter/heater for the whole tank? I was hoping you could, with the holes in the dividers. Haven't actually looked into the technical aspects of doing this at all yet, just know I love the look of it, I have a lot of decent sized spare tanks (but not many spare plug sockets!) and I love Bettas!

Thanks


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Excellent pics Andy :2thumb:
> 
> Your big divided tank is exactly what I want to do! Looks brilliant, and is interesting I think. Quick questions though, did you seal the dividers in or can they be wedged in if the correct size? And do you use one filter/heater for the whole tank? I was hoping you could, with the holes in the dividers. Haven't actually looked into the technical aspects of doing this at all yet, just know I love the look of it, I have a lot of decent sized spare tanks (but not many spare plug sockets!) and I love Bettas!
> 
> Thanks


Hi
The dividers I use I have used aquarium sealant to stick the holders to the glass. Just a blob top and bottom is enough and easy to remove. The divider just slides in and out. The holders are just A4 paper binder spines: victory:
The dividers themselves are Penplax ones, but the holders that come with them are a bit ugly, albeit they can be used to clip the divider in without sealant.
In the divided tanks, after much experimenting, I found that using the Interpet pf mini filter worked well with tanks upto around 10 gallons. I connect a length of tubing onto the filter outlet and run it across the back of the tank to the far side. 
I usually put the heater in the middle section. 
Andy


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks so much Andy, that's really helpful :2thumb:


----------

